# Latest creation is cured and painted, almost done



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been curing this for a while and just wanted to share a photo now that its painted. I'm going to add it to my tank to balance out the right side of the decor.









rock









tank


----------



## mr.davon24 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I'll bite :?

What is it made from? What did you use to paint it with?

And last but not least, it does look pretty cool indeed :wink: :thumb:

Post some more pictures when it's in opcorn:


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I took a few field stones and used some concrete for the columns to obtain the overall shape. I used drylock to paint the rock in order to match my background. It will take a little while get algea growth on it so that it matches my tank.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

stunning......do you have some kind of write up and maybe some more pics?


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

what is the bg made of? did you diy that?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

The background is DIY. It's made from styro foam, concrete, and sealed with Drylok concrete sealer.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

a_c_arnold said:


> The background is DIY. It's made from styro foam, concrete, and sealed with Drylok concrete sealer.


no info or pics on that?


----------

